# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Felicity's workbook :3

## FelicityPotter

I have fantastic dream recall already. I remembered four dreams last night. I had one lucid dream about a week ago which probably lasted the best part of twenty seconds. That's my only lucid dream ever, though. All I managed to do was grab a wall to stabilize then do a reality check, start to think I was sleepwalking and wake up. I really want to get better, though! I look forward to learning!!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! So many new people joining, wonderful  :smiley:  Which technique did you use to get lucid? Don't worry if your first couple of lucids are short, they'll get longer the more you have. When you stabilize just do it as casually as you can. You want to do it because you don't want to wake up, but you can't think like that. Paying attention to the fact that you're dreaming will only make you wake up. Tricky I know, but you'll get the hang of it one day  :smiley: 

The current tasks we're doing can be found here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/

Just choose one or two and see if you can achieve them. Visualizing and really longing to achieve them will help you out alot. The recall tasks should be piece of cake for you. If you have any questions at all, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## nito89

*welcome to the class felicity 

congratulations on getting your first lucid, i hope to read more about your lucid dreams soon  

Good luck!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Hi Matte, hey Nito  ::D:  
I had been trying to be more aware of everything, all day long. I'm not quite sure what made me lucid though, it seemed kinda random actually. So yeah, a DILD I think  :smiley: 
 I looked at the tasks already, and some of the previous chats that you had. I think being excited about becoming lucid made me restless and probably accidentally set me up for the normal task, the REM rebound... Hehe  :smiley:  I'm usually very strict with bedtimes and stuff but I think I'm going to try for a WILD tonight, too  :smiley: 
thanks for welcoming me :3 -Felicity

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh wow!!!!! Last night I went to bed at 9 30. I guessed it might take me up to 15 minutes to fall asleep, and set the alarm for 2 15 :3 I woke up, as ever, ten minutes before the alarm ... But I stayed in bed until it went off properly. In the time between waking up and my alarm going off, I managed to have a.short dream. I just realised now, in the morning, that I probably didn't need to wake for long. I noted down that dream and did a rubic cube for twenty minutes. I went back to bed, and to keep my mind from wandering I repeated in my head, 'im lucid'. After about fifteen minutes my arm began to go numb. I waited a minute to see iron the feeling would spread but it didn't. I turned onto my back and the numbness spread, then i had a floaty sensation that I occasionally experience when I go to bed,, tired. Unlike the other times, it got faster and I also heard a loud buzzing noise. I think i would have done it, but I was breathing fast and I was sorta panicky so i decided I was content with that. 

So, I was extremely surprised when i actually had a lucid dream!!! Maybe it was because I was all excited about it and ready to put my ld count up to 2. I was walking through the town center when I became lucid. It seemed random. I dont recall doing an RC. I thought about keeping my mind in the dream, and nremembered that some people spin to stabilize. After the spin, I thought that before the spin, I was trying to teleport, and that became my priority. After the first stabilization spin I was still in town. After my first teleport spin, I was at a holiday resort with swimming pools. I jumped into the water, feeling extra weight and went straight through the bottom of the pool, to land at somebody else's house. They were eating Easter eggs but I didn't think to try any. I went to the computer to see if it did anything special and just ended up on my computer at home... Think I got too absorbed in the computer to remember where I was. Same thing happened again, but this time I was at dad's house. I drew a pikachu on the computer and grabbed it from the screen. Does that count as.summoning? The pikachu attacked me and I woke to find that it was only half an hour since I gave up my WILD attempt!!! 

Just a goal of mine I thought of a few days ago... If you lay a sheet of paper flat on a white table, you can't really see it. If you grab two points and push them together the paper rises and you can pull it off. If I find myself dreaming and remembering to, I will find a flat surface and summon a sheet of paper of the same colour from the flat surface.  ::D: 

-Felicity  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

that wild was very close! just keep the strange things continuing, you dont't have to fear anything. when i wilded, the sensations stopped at some point and i just had to get up in the dream.

congrats for doing the teleportation task!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh! Thanks for the help  :smiley:  Another thing, when I first become lucid, my body becomes heavy and I feel like it would be best to stay still. In my first lucid, I thought my limbs were so heavy that i must have been moving in my sleep. In my second lucid, the feeling was gone after I stabilized. That might take a little getting used to ^-^'

----------


## FelicityPotter

I was planning on sleeping normally last night, but I woke up after a dream 4 and a half hours after I got into bed. I thought, I might as well do a wbtb and try to WILD again. This time, my body went numb but even after half an hour I didnt feel anything special. I then got an itch and decided to scratch it :3 It's a nice feeling, moving after you've gone numb ^-^ I had a long dream, in which i recall meeting my three 'guardian angels' ... I asked them for their names, and they told me. I started to write them down and they said, 'you're dreaming! There's no way you're going to take that back home with you.' 
To which I replied, 'I know that. But I remember things if I write them down.' 

Um... Lucid or non-lucid??  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Nice lucid Felicity!  :smiley:  Yeah that's summoning alright, but the summoning task was: "Summon something extraordinary." You will get a star for teleporting though  :smiley:  Sounds like you can master WILD if you try. Once you start to hear auditory hallucinations you're pretty close. That last dream doesn't really sound like a lucid, but maybe. Depends on if you really knew you were dreaming. Then you can count it.  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## FelicityPotter

I actually only read through the normal and basic tasks and was aiming to just do the basic ones for this week  :3 if I summon a magical wand would that count?  :3 hehehe!

----------


## FelicityPotter

No lucids last night. I probably should have noted down the dreams I had sooner because I hardly remember them.

----------


## Matte87

Ah too bad. Nah not really. Unless it was the ultimate wand from Harry Potter I guess  :tongue2:  Extraordinary, like a DG, a dragon or spirit. Perhaps an amazing vehicle or a city. It's up to you really but it has to be something that'll almost blow your mind when you do it.

----------


## FelicityPotter

So imagine something being there, is that a good method to use?  heh, I'm just going to use DILD tonight. School tomorrow and tired anyway...  :3

----------


## Matte87

That's kinda hard to do actually. I would suggest using passive control when summoning things. Like expecting them to be behind a door, in a box or behind the corner. Even behind you works quite well  :smiley:  Good luck on your DILD!

----------


## FelicityPotter

I've been really tired the last few days, so i stopped jotting down my dream when i wake up. So everything has been going pretty badly. I think I'm gonna pick it up again properly this weekend, when I will be feeling more able.  :3

----------


## FelicityPotter

Without meaning to, I had a lucid last night. But I didn't write it down … I tried to control the elements but from What I can remember, it failed epiccally. I also had a really depressing dream. I met a guy, then he moved.

----------


## Matte87

Nice! Progress atleast  :smiley:  You should definitely write down what you remember of it and put your LD count to 3 unless it was at 1 before. Good job!  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay!!!!  ::D:  I have done now :3 Well, it's the weekend again. I'm going to write down what I remember tonight, and depending on how tired I am tomorrow I might try to do another WBTB. I want to make sure I'm not too tired next week, or I'm going to miss out on even more dreams, and we dont want that.... Thank you for all your help so far!!! :3

----------


## Matte87

Too bed you timed out of chat, but if you want to, then feel free to look for me and Nito in your next LD. I'll be calling out for you guys tonight. And you're welcome  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

I'll be sure to ask you for help on the tasks! Would asking you to summon something extraordinary  and watch you summon it count as me summoning something? Hehehe!

----------


## FelicityPotter

I was on bed with my Nan last night. She got up to to to the toilet at four and a half hours so I followed her and attempted a WILD. It was going really well, then I just couldn't stand how slowly I was becoming numb so I moved. It was tickling me so much. When I woke up, I remembered being lucid but my Nan was laying on my notepad  O.o so I couldn't noted down my dream. I had a few more as well but I can't remember What happened. All I can do now is finish writing out yesterday's dream …  Heh!

----------


## Matte87

Aw too bad! Even though you can't recall much of it, getting lucid more often is a great sign. Keep it up! Also, hmmm. The advanced task doesn't specify if it's passive or active control. Aslong as you make it happen. So I guess yeah  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

I decided not to call dreams lucid unless I remember enough detail, and for last night I remembered so little anyway I decided it might just have been me thinking about being lucid too hard. I often get confused if I tell myself something and I know it's not true. Besides, it gives me motivation to write dreams down  :3

----------


## FelicityPotter

New lucid goals … Try the fast transition that lemon drops put a link to, summon paper and people, so that they can summon something super extraordinary for me because I have no good ideas, eat/ drink, get hit by something in midair and meet Soya again  :3 Oh, and give Andy a piece of my mind.   ::D:

----------


## zaqwsx170

Hey Felicity! Good luck tonight. I'll be WBTbing...

----------


## FelicityPotter

I had a cold last night but now I also have a killer headache and blocked nose and any other cold symptom imaginable, and an exam later on this morning but now I'm just complaining. Basically I didn't attempt to recall but the moment I got into bed I recalled a dream from last night!   ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Aw too bad you got a cold, they usually tend to mess with my recall. Do a good and a bad deed is a fun task  :smiley:  Or fall from a height that would normally kill you. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Falling sounds quite scary but I guess I could try it!  Good and bad deed, like attack someone and pray for forgiveness?

----------


## FelicityPotter

Falling sounds quite scary but I guess I could try it!  Good and bad deed, like attack someone and pray for forgiveness?

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, a good deed would be more like, give someone candy and a bad one would be stealing it away again haha. Can be combined pretty easily  :smiley:  I lit a girl's hair on fire then gave her a bunch of money. Also yeah falling can be scary, but it's pretty awesome as you can't get hurt. The feeling is cool  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Awesome  :3 so more like throw someone into water then offering them a towel? Awesome!

----------


## Matte87

Haha that would work aswell yes  :smiley:  Be creative!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yeah, I'm not very creative... I haven't had a lucid dream in ages, since I got back to school. I tried a WILD last night and my arms and feet went numb but I couldn't get further. When I moved, I saw that it had been 45 mins since I first went to start. Is it normal to take that long?

----------


## Matte87

Well, if you tried it before having any sleep at all then yes, it's completely normal. You won't be able to go into REM and you'll have a hard time staying focused without losing consciousness. Do the WILD during a WBTB or a nap and you'll be able to both fall asleep faster and once you do dream, you'll be in REM and be able to have an awesome time  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Hehehe ok  ::D:  I did it in a nap yesterday, laying on my floor in my room to avoid having to do the hoovering (hehe!) And my entire body was numb except for the top half of my face. It was really annoying because if i relaxed my face, my eyes would open, and if I tried to have them closed, my face would screw up.... Meeeeehhhhhh.... I started the vibrations, then they stopped about thirty seconds later. When my face did go numb, my mum walked in. It was really cool, because as she walked along the hallway, i could feel the ground moving. But it didn't just feel like somebody was walking past, it felt like an earthquake!!!!!!  ::D:  Even though I knew it was her. :3

----------


## Matte87

Oh cool! Are you 100% sure it was her? Because that might have been a hallucination. When you're feeling vibrations, just after that the hallucinations and dreaming begins.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Absolutely. When she came into my room, I made sure to do a reality check. Last night, I remember breathing underwatr and claiming i was dreaming... But as. Usual I didnt become lucid... Meh!

----------


## FelicityPotter

I still haven't become lucid but I did buy some vitamin b complex, because they didnt have b6 on its own. it has 2mg but it doesn't seem to do much, even though its way more than should be taken...

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay. I'm still crossing my fingers for all you students  :smiley:  Some healthy herbal shop or something should have it. They recommend using it as a daily supplement but that's just wrong. Anyways the B-complex one is also good, I have that and the vitamins B5 and B12 also improve dream quality.

----------


## FelicityPotter

I was reading about it earlier and the long term risks are pretty odd. Apparently, in one day you should avoid having over 3 mg but the absolute max is 20... Although some people take 50 mg, I think once I finish the bottle I will just leqve it .

----------


## FelicityPotter

I will continue to use b6 but one every two days or something. I didn't have one last night, but i did have a nightmare. I'm sure the two arwnt related, though :3

----------


## Matte87

Oh, don't worry about the risks of taking it. A study they did showed that you could take more than 500 mg for a month without being in danger. Also if you stopped taking it then the nerve damage would repair itself. 50-200 mg is completely safe to take once and a while. I found that taking B6 too often made them pretty useless quickly. I advice you take it no more than twice or so a week, let it clear your system completely before taking another dose and you're sure to get the full effects of it  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Sounds great! I will use it on the first day I'm at mums. I remember all my dreams, but I'm so upset abouut having no more lucid dreams... D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Right, so I got a bottle of b6 tablets , each with 50mg in and I took one last night and didn't really remember any dreams because I sleep lightly and I had to share my room with an asthmatic person who breathes heavily so i hardly slept, but im quite sure i woke up from a nightmare so I will use it again in a few days :3

----------


## Matte87

The B6 enhances your dreams when you do have them. As you weren't in much REM last night, I take it the B6 didn't get any chance to enhance them. Look forward to the REM rebound that will come up  :smiley:  REM rebounds are even crazier for me than supplements. Good luck next time! I'd take 100 mg or more then if I were you. It can't hurt you to try.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Woah you're right! I had a dream where there were hungarian girls eating popcorn in a French lesson so I went next door to speak to a man sitting on top of a giant marshmallow to ask for a change in cclass and he had a tower of different coloured baked. Beans and we ate them together... I don't remember much cause I woke by alarmbut the beans tasted NICE!!!!!

----------


## FelicityPotter

BECAME LUCID GUYS!!! I had some b6 again a couple of nights ago but I hardly slept again. Going to use it at weejends and just before i go to bed, so it takes effect when im alreasy asleep.it did give me a weird dream about a monkey, though. Last night i was washing a taxi (thats normal) and I just randomly seemed to realise I was dreaming. So I tried to makes the bubbles big but it didnt work. So i tried to mess around with the water but it was normal... Then i forgot I was dreaming. Ah well. I CAN STILL DO IT!!!

----------


## Matte87

Nice! A short lucid like that is better than one in which you wake up instantly or none at all. If you focus on a task in the dream you should be able to remain lucid, activating your senses definitely will. Keep it up felicity  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

I have been having lots of dreams as usual but I seem to be only remembering small amounts compared to usual. It was my birthday yesterday  ::D:  I'm not upset that I haven't been having lucids, because the dreams I have definitely keep me occupied for hours when I think about them  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Congratulations on your birthday!  :smiley:  Nice dreams always make my day so much betterer.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay! The competition thread gave me the motivation to have a lucid dream! And best of all, I did a good deed and a bad deed  :smiley:  I gave my friend some rope but he put it on the floor and that.is when i pushed him off a cliff. He should have kept a hold of it... Ah well  :smiley:  that was my best lucid yet, I think!

----------


## nito89

*can we have a link, felicity?  would love to read it!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Hah, I was at my nan's house and left the paper with the dream on there, and I don't have proper access to the internet so I can't write in my dj, but I can just put an entry here right? Here goes...
In my previous dream, I was pregnant. I was pregnant in this dream, too. I was in my old school. It was almost empty, excepting my old teacher and my friend Katherine who was also pregnant. Katherine and the teacher were talking in the classroom, and I was waiting outside. I got quite bored so I decided to go to the computer room. Lots of people were playing games and referring to pencils (its trending on Twitter) and some were making graphs on Microsoft Excel. The screens were constantly changing colour but I took no notice. Katherine was now behind me and we had a short conversation, probably something to do with my  teacher. We went back to the classroom and my parents were there. They were shocked when they saw that I was pregnant. Because of the fuss they were making, I remembered having a dream before about being pregnant, so I realised I was dreaming. I told my mum that being pregnant was part of my science homework (I don't think that counted as making someone believe a lie, because they didn't believe it but I did...) I ran up the hallway expecting my friend Daniel to come out of the toilets, and he did. I told him that there was a really nice car outside, so I carried on down the hallway and he followed. When we got outside, there was not a car but we were at the top of a cliff. Our school was a castle, and it was really windy. I passed him some rope, but he was really angry because there was no car. He threw the rope onto the ground and shouted 'what's this for?' He only shouted because it was windy. He tried to walk back inside but I grabbed him and threw him off the cliff. He was lighter than he normally would be. I went back inside and it was the same as before. I don't think I was still pregnant. I went outside and the whole school was outside, they were all moving about getting to their seats. It was quite comparable to the quidditch field at hogwarts, because every year group was in their own section. They were all much younger than me, and the oldest kids who were about 11 were throwing paper planes at me because I was on the field. I saw al oad of the younger kids of about 7 or 8 and they were sitting on the yellow plate (imagine a yellow plate planted in the side of a hill, somehow seating around 30 children. I have no idea how it works but it's not the first time it's been in my dreams.) There was a red plate which was slightly smaller to the right of it and a blue one which was slightly larger just above the red one. There were lots more people than there should have been, considering the amount of people when I went there. I ran towards the yellow plate (they spin, too  ::D: ) and because the children were all waiting to get onto it I jumped over the small people and landed on the top of the plate. It started spinning which was great fun, but I didn't stay on for long because one of the old teachers, Mrs. Gibson was waiting for me to get off. I apologized to her and she said it was ok. When I got off, Mrs. Gibson, the children and I were all the same height. Then i woke up, and figured out I had only been asleep for 20 mins. Most of my lucid dreams so far have taken place in a small period of time... Anyway, that was my dream  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

I completed my goal of growing wings!!!!! I became lucid!!!!!! But it was so strange. I tried to do a wbtb and wild but i was in bed for thirty minutes amd I went numb straight away but nothing else happened. After i gave up, there was a dream but i was still awake and conscious of my bed. I struggled to stay in the dream until... My step dad told me to talk to my cat, Mr P, and tell him to get out of the dishwaaher. I did that and instantly I felt the dream getting stronger and more stable. I did something else, and the dream became totally vivid. I came out of the floor because for some reason i was inside the floor and my dream began. Any insight as to what happened??

----------


## Matte87

Haha seems like you had a FA  :smiley:  Nice Felicity! You're way ahead of the rest now in the competition, darn you  :tongue2:

----------


## StingPT

Awesome felicity! Congratz Im sooo jealous of you xD I really need a LD ahahah Im feeling bad.....  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Don't worry Cardeal I'm sure it won't be long...  :smiley:  when i take b6 I never sleep well so I decided to take it straight before sleeping, so that it takes effect when im sleeping. Didn't seem to make much difference. But i dont get lucid when i take b6... Ah well, the dreams are fascinating.

----------


## FelicityPotter

I don't think it was a false awakening because i was INSIDE the.kitchen floor... I had a few nice dreams.last night anyway, and in one of them I was looking for my tattoos in the mirror and they started to become more eawily visible. It's cool because I aftually thought I had tattoos and I was also addicted to them, which would never happen in real life.

----------


## Matte87

Sounds pretty awesome to me  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Hey Felicity! You're in Team Purple with djpatch999. Check out the chat logs thread or the competitions thread and check out the new stuff. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Thanks Matte!!!!! I was on a roll.with two nights of lucid dreams. It's over now, though.

----------


## FelicityPotter

I think that making my bedroom smell nice leads to better everything in dreams for me  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Ok then, tasks for me in order... 1. Interact with a DC. I always ignore everybody once I become lucid, so I guess this will give me some help  :smiley:  2. Push your hand through a solid object. So cool! 3. Fly. I need to get better at active tasks  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

My poor neglected workbook! I did something really cool last night... I used telekinesis to hang up a  coat!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Asdfghjklzifheehwindjaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 Aha, the world's longest lucid dream! That's what it felt like! 
I was in a small café, talking with mum, when I randomly became lucid!! She kept talking, so I just walked away. I called out for DJ and Sioul, and they both ran through the door out of the rain. Sioul, you were a girl with really, really, really long hair. We talked about something, I think we needed to go to the shop, so we held hands and all teleported. We ended up in a shop like my corner shop, but more cosy and it was on the third floor. Matte, you were totally there  ::D:  So Matte handed out tasks for us, because I couldn't remember my three steps or anything. I did a lot of stabilizing because the dream did become fuzzy sometimes. I tried to fly inside the shop, but as usual I can only fly when I'm close to the ground, so my chest was about an inch away and I could only just fly the distance of one isle. Matte said that we could try it out of the window later, and we should move on to moving through things. We all split up, and I could only put one finger into any object, until Matte shouted, 'It's your dream!' And I made my whole arm go through, but I didn't really want to get my head stuck. We went over to the window, and jumped out. Matte went straight ahead, and even up, and even hovered whilst he waited for us. Sioul just went in a straight line, but whilst hovering seemed to have struggle balancing. I went out and just fell like you would through water, so it wasn't scary but I really can't do it. Then Matte said that we should imagine our surrounding moving as we fly, and I turned upwards and went up and it became really easy. Sioul seemed to get better too. DJ jumped and it went great, he turned around to fly on his back but he started to fall (onto me) so we both slowly sunk until I pushed him off. (Ps, I can't believe you did that to me  :tongue2: ) we all went down to the bottom anyway, and then Matte told us to fight. Sioul backed out and I just did another reality check to make sure, and I stabilized, so it was me and DJ. He put on his archer suit (you should ask him about it ) and I guess I pulled some swords from nowhere. I imagined myself being like a ghost, so if I was hit it would just go through me but it didn't seem to have worked so I went to the other extreme and made my body like lead. It was a close fight, I'm not going to tell you all the details because I don't really remember. I summoned up a couple more swords at times, and DJ did a lot of thwacking with his bow. In the end we just stopped, and Matte said class was dismissed, and disappeared. So we went to a record shop, looked at a secret record and smashed it (the look on the woman's face xD) and since we didn't know what else to do, we imagined ourselves in our beds to wake up remembering the dream perfectly. FIN!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Achyfi Yah! I had a lucid dream :3 
I was at school, and someone just broke my violin so I was very angry. As I was about to get upset, (nobody else realised why it mattered so much) I did a nose plug out of habit and I realised I was dreaming. I went into a classroom because I wanted somewhere quiet to manipulate my dream, and I tried to remember what dream tasks I was supposed to do but I couldn't remember any. There were two people in the classroom so I clicked my fingers and they vanished. Then someone else came in, and it didn't work on her so I locked us both in and teleported out of the classroom. Well, I beat up a few people, it just had to be done, and continued to tell myself I was dreaming. I looked down later on and realised that light dots appeared when I tried to make them appear. I made a circle of dots around myself and a line of dots across to another circle of the same size. And I went down in my circle and came up out of the other!  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Achyfi Yah! I had a lucid dream :3 
I was at school, and someone just broke my violin so I was very angry. As I was about to get upset, (nobody else realised why it mattered so much) I did a nose plug out of habit and I realised I was dreaming. I went into a classroom because I wanted somewhere quiet to manipulate my dream, and I tried to remember what dream tasks I was supposed to do but I couldn't remember any. There were two people in the classroom so I clicked my fingers and they vanished. Then someone else came in, and it didn't work on her so I locked us both in and teleported out of the classroom. Well, I beat up a few people, it just had to be done, and continued to tell myself I was dreaming. I looked down later on and realised that light dots appeared when I tried to make them appear. I made a circle of dots around myself and a line of dots across to another circle of the same size. And I went down in my circle and came up out of the other!  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay! 
Ok, since I'm now on the competition I guess I have to post my lucids, no matter how short. Oh well, it's ok because it was a cool dream anyway  ::D: 
Right, so there I was, in some old beat up car, feeling pretty awkward after being invited in by an old man I didn't know. The door was still open and he was telling me some story about his friend in the war. I was vaguely aware that my brother was in the backseat feeling pretty comfortable. Then the door closed! (end of dramatic beginning.) I was starting to feel a little bit odd, so I made up some excuse for leaving the car and was about to get out, when I realised child lock was on. So I was outside my dad's house and I hoped he would come out. But the car drove off before I could shout. We ended up parked at the town center which was kinda close to my mum's house. The man pulled us out of the car, and he then went about a meter or two away to go speak to his friend. I glanced at my brother who seemed to not realise the danger of the situation, then I just ran as fast as I could. (I can never seem to run fast in my dreams D': ) so I was about halfway through the town center when I was trying to think of ways of making myself run faster, and I decided I was being followed. I cleared up all the confusion of running slowly when I became lucid, suddenly I was going a little faster but no matter what I tried I couldn't get faster. Sadly I was too caught up in being kidnapped to do anything really awesome with my dream. But, as is life, I guess  :tongue2:

----------


## FelicityPotter

So there I was, in the mysterious dream world, doing my most-used RC, the nose plug. I used it many times but it didn't work :'( what's happened? What should I do? And now I'm in the upper league losing all my lucids... -cries-

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay, dreams again  :smiley:  lucid, too. Here's my lucid dream.
I was at school, with my friend Liz who in the dream couldn't speak properly. She.said that she needed to get more harry potter books, so I said I'd go and get mine from the bus, as you do. (Please note I am not a harry potter fan, or at least that's.not why my name is what it is.) So I went to the bus but I decided I was too tired to go straight away, so I laid on the floor of the bus and took a nap. Almost the instant I closed my eyes, I was back in the school and it was snowing and my reality check worked perfectly! So I started shouting things like, 'yeah, I'm lucid!' And ' WOOHOO, I'm WILDing' Because I thought I was asleep on the bus. So then I decided I wanted to fly, but I had to get onto the roof of my school. So I ran across the ground and slid like a penguin on the ice Because I really thought that would help. -__- yup, so then the fire brigade arrived, and two men got out of the vehicle and lay down, whilst the fire truck ran over them... :/ and the dream ended about here :3

----------


## FelicityPotter

So last night I read something on here about activating the left side of my brain. Didn't change much, but I got lucid anyway  :smiley:  
So I was sitting in a very small theatre next to someone that my dad said I was related to. He looked like an egg. So then everyone on the front row started fighting and everyone was cheering, and I was wearing boxing gloves. So it was quite scary so I went to my bedroom which happened to be next door, and was about to go to bed so I randomly did a reality check and I happened to be dreaming  :smiley:  so I went into my room, and shouted 'vivid' and oh my gosh, it was amazing. Everything was so high contrast but it seemed to be waving a little. I think I should use vocal commands more  :smiley:  so I picked up my phone, and opened my blinds and prepared to jump out and the street looked like it had been fairy dusted.  ::D:  I think I stared at the ground for too long, because then my dream ended. Might I add that I managed to text DJpatch whilst staring at the ground xD

----------


## FelicityPotter

It's been too long! Hello again! 
I've been having good recall but only on the days which are even.... Weird xD
I think I'll pop by more often again :3 
So last night, I killed people to enrich my garden soil o.o
I was nearly killed by someone else enriching their soil, but they were different dreams xD
I also had a lucid where I owned a shop :3
And I went to Neopia.
Have I missed much from you all? I've missed a lot of competitions apparently xD

----------


## Matte87

Hi again! 

Uh weird dreams haha, I bet blood would be great fertilizer  :tongue2:  

Not much has been missed, same ol same ol. Hope to see you around more often!

----------


## FelicityPotter

I've got some vitamins ready for the competition. I have some vitamin B6 (50mg), but sometimes it kept me awake, so I chip a little bit off and now it's good, because I'm more aware in dreams but I get to sleep. I don't quite get lucid though >.< I can't remember when my last lucid was. My real life memory is getting worse quite quickly but I'm still remembering dreams  ::D:  Best of luck to everyone in the competition by the way!

----------


## Matte87

Yay  ::D:  I miss LD'ing so much it almost hurts, the goals I had in mind, my progress, awesome adventures and achieving tasks. I think I need to make myself try harder. Write down all dreams I had and set an alarm to remember to RC just to make it into a habit again.

----------


## FelicityPotter

I feel the same way, DJPatch has been trying to motivate me. xD I hope the competition helps!

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

> Oh! Thanks for the help  Another thing, when I first become lucid, my body becomes heavy and I feel like it would be best to stay still. In my first lucid, I thought my limbs were so heavy that i must have been moving in my sleep. In my second lucid, the feeling was gone after I stabilized. That might take a little getting used to ^-^'



I was just reading through your journal I saw this. Very interesting and almost identical to what I experienced. I read something saying that if you still find it difficult to move in your dream roll out of bed (if you have a FA) or something similar. So thats how I got rid of my "Heaviness" in my 2nd (full on) LD experience which was 2 nights ago. I can tell things are just starting to get interesting, I cant wait to develop this more. :Off to Bed:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Okay  ::D:  I'm in the competition so my 3 step tasks are 
Basic summon,
Super speed,
aaaaand Fly!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

I put you and djpatch on the same team, you guys will motivate eachother to get lucid atleast a few times this competition  :smiley:  Good luck!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Thanks :3
and you too! I see you have a lucid already  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

A small one haha. Better than none. You shall achieve lucidity soon too, I believe in you Felicity!

----------


## FelicityPotter

THanks Matte  ::D: 
I hope so too, I've been doing lots of RC ^^

----------


## FelicityPotter

I tried a WILD a couple of days ago, and I was listening to a song that's 40 minutes long since I never know how long I actually last before I give up. So I laid down in bed, eventually became numb like a wash of numbness, eventually also became more numb again in a second wash of numbness. The second one was kinda cold, aaaaand it took a lot longer than the first one. It's all cool normally until I come up to the second one, and then it tickles and it feels like pins and needles and goes really slowly, which I can just about sit through. Then, although I can't actually hear it, you can imagine the kinda scratching a blackboard sound and sensation, it feels like I'm listening to that, as in it just feels really cringy and horrible but I can only hear the song and nothing horrible and blackboardy. Well, it happens whether I'm listening to a song or not and I'd say I last a couple of minutes of that before I really can't stand it anymore and feel like I have to move. So I saw that I was laying down for about 30 minutes on that attempt, I felt my body going numb but I didn't feel like I was actually headed for a dream anyway. Maybe I was supposed to be in the dream already or something, because it seems like a really long time and it felt even longer. I did this after 2 hours of ordinary sleep, got up and drank some water and lay back down to do the WILD. Also I really really do try to sit through it, and I'm not normally one for giving up  :tongue2:  Maybe WILD just isn't for me  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Haha sounds like pretty awesome hallucinations  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

it's actually really uncomfortable xD I do hallucinate sometimes which is awesome, if I have a cold I hallucinate and remember dreams  ::D:  DJPatch said I should try laying on my side so I guess I'll do that  :smiley:

----------

